# Hello from the West Coast, USA



## Rainsong (Jun 3, 2010)

After wandering around reading posts for the better part of half a day, I figured I really probably should join the board.

Hello! I'm a 27 year old Stay-at-Home Mother of one, turning Student soon (both me and the kid, there LOL). I've never had mice- I've had their bigger "cousins" though (Rats!). Right now all I have are fish and a lone Holland Lop bunny. I found this site while satisfying my interest in mice, which was reawakened by pictures on DeviantArt of some truly adorable long-haired little sweethearts.

It's been quite informative! I once bought two pet mice in a fit of bipolar mania; they were returned the next day when I couldn't get past the guilt of having brought them home without my husband's knowledge. I miss that little black and white face, though! At the moment, no mice for me, but I an very well take the time to learn and ... learn some more LOL As for the aforementioned mania- it's treated now. No worries about me repeating that disaster and potentially scaring the daylights out of some poor mice twice in less then 24hours. Thank heavens.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## Rainsong (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello, and welcome! Please stick around!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome  I like your name


----------



## Rainsong (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the new welcomes- and the compliment 

And I've now got two mousey companions. It just took SOOOO LONG didn't it >.>


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome =^.^=


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcome1 to the forum.


----------

